# raw milk cheese



## akhalpin (May 17, 2011)

I would like to purchase a book to help me learn to make cheese. My goal is to make cheddar with raw milk. I know there are easier cheeses (just tried making chevre) but cheddar is what my children like to eat and I want it to be raw as we are trying to eliminate pasteurized dairy from our diet...if I can't make it with raw milk I might as well keep buying it at Costco as it is cheaper and easier. :/ One of the books I looked at (Making Great Cheese by Ciletti) states that the recipes are meant to be made with pasteurized milk. I also looked at Goats Produce Too and the book by Carroll. Would the recipes in these books work using raw milk? Is there a different book/online source that would be better? Thanks!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, look at cheeseforum.org. Lots of help there.


----------

